# Glaive From the film KRULL !!-?Yeah, it's sci fi:)



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

My latest little project, which apparantly has quite a cult following. I've been researching this piece for many years and finally gained enough reference to do it right. I'm almost done now so thought I'd share a couple photos...enjoy , and comments welcome...
Best,
William


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Very Nice indeed


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Very cool. :thumbsup: Care to share a little info on materials, construction and such? I'm guessing this takes some pretty precise tools.


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Well,
These photos are of the master patterns from which tools will be made for castings. They are made of plexyglass, basswood, strathmore and Evercoat bondo at this time. The finished pieces will be in either resin, or metal, depending on my commissions wishes. I have also, with the help of my best friend Rich,(we make lots of models together) come up with a way to make a working version, which will spring the blades, unlike the original prop which relied on a bit of movie magic. Because of this, I had to engineer the interior as well as the exterior.. The inside has tracks and catches for the blades and springs. All of this fits within a very samll area. It works by depressing the center jewel stone a bit to release the srping mechanism, which in turn ejects the blades to their respective stopping point at the end of the arms.It springs out only , you miust retract the blades back to locked position inside of the arms manually.
Actually, the original larger miniature (about 3 ft, used at the end of the film)did work, but had an open rear side to accomidate the spring mechanism. Mine is to be enclosed, yet still have a working spring mechanism...prototype sems to work fine..this should be fun. This is of course, only a replica, but I wanted to get it as close the original as possible...I think it's actually gonna look better. I do posess a few photos of the original "Hero" prop and a really neat full scale xerox of it which came indirectly from Derek Meddings himself. At this point I'm tapering the arms and still have to get the runes all scribed in then off to tooling.

I'm glad ya all like it...I've liked this weapon for quite a time. I've actually built this replica in the past and it was featured in HFX magazine. It is also shown on my webpage as well. That was back in 93' vrs now, I posess tons more reference for it now so it will be very exacting to the original, only it will look good up close and from a distance
Best,
William


----------



## kylwell (Mar 13, 2004)

Sweet.

Ah Krull, some stunningly beautiful work prop & costuming work, but a horrible plot.


----------



## Flux Chiller (May 2, 2005)

But the soundtrack, an absolute master stroke!

Superb effort on this replica, William


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I happen to be a fan of the movie,and of course have the DVD. 

William, your prop is fantastic looking. You research has paid off, and exact copy.


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

thanks for the compliments, gents.... working away today to try and get these tapers exact on the arms.been working on it all morning which i now noticed is afternoon lol well good...running out of time already!
William


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Real "sharp" man ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

Looks very good! have not seen the movie in ages though....tell me does it come with the ability to control it from afar....like the hero (for got his name) did at the end of the movie? 

Man I NEED to buy that movie! 
I remember watching it three times in a row when I was a kid!
The insect like creatures that escape the body of a guard when they die always scared me to death…well I was like 11 years old or so


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Looks awesome, William! _Krull_ is one of my favorite SciFantasy movies, as well! It's on my Amazon.com list of future purchases, too!


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Excellent workmanship. I'd love to see pics of a finished metal version.


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

got one side tapered the way i want it today. It's looking great so far. I hope to finish up the other half tomorrow...ohh and thanks again for the compliments...I will post pics once finished..
Best,
William


----------



## big-dog (Mar 16, 2003)

Overall thought the film was fun, but had some really weak bits, like those fire ponies or whatever. I saw it at the theater, the whole place burst out laughing at that part. BTW, was the hero called something like Corwin? I remember the bird he was after was Lissa, same as the woman in the middle of the giant web, a great scene. 

As for the Glaive, awesome weapon, and a great reproduction there William. To me the scene were whatshisname gets the thing sums up the whole film, at least for me. Has to climb this huge cliff, lotsa struggle, cool, then in the end just sticks his hand into a pool of molten lava and pulls the thing out, with no injury whatsoever.


----------



## BATBOB (Jul 14, 2003)

I still LOVE Lisette Anthony !


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

*update*

sorry havent been here a while, but here's an update! now to make tools for the master patterns
Enjoy!
William

http://tinypic.com/kdr39g.jpg
http://tinypic.com/kdr3nd.jpg


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

That is awesome! Really, excellent, excellent work there.


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

thank you sir,
hope to take this along with a complete 1/32 sale Firefox to Wonderfest
William


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Superb work, Wbnemo 1!

I enjoyed that film, and always wanted a Glaive.

I ran a "sword-and-sorcery" role playing game for a 
friend and when his character found a weapons dealer, 
I put some Glaives in there to buy. Of course, he bought 
one. He eventually had one custom made for him out of 
some metal that was nigh-invulnerable. We had great 
fun playing that game.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2006)

That is beautiful. :thumbsup: Exquisite workmanship, i'm looking forward to seeing the finished article on this one.
If the work in progress pics are anything to go by it'll be a stunner. I would add a 'keep up the goodwork' but since you already are than no problem


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

thank you all for the compliments, trying to finish it up for molding this weekend.
Pics to follow
William


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

UPDATE!
Here are pics of the mold/box and first castings..enjoy!
Best,
Will

http://i2.tinypic.com/rcsmd1.jpg

http://i2.tinypic.com/rcso7n.jpg

http://i2.tinypic.com/rcsor9.jpg

http://i2.tinypic.com/rcsp46.jpg

http://i2.tinypic.com/rcspdw.jpg


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

It came out fantastic! Beautiful work.


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

building one up!
Best,
Will

http://i2.tinypic.com/rjhy04.jpg

http://i2.tinypic.com/rjhyd3.jpg

http://i2.tinypic.com/rjhyrk.jpg


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Just like in the film! Going to sell them?


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Howdy,
only finished commissioned pieces ,not kits. ya can email me if still interested...
Best,
Will


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

I see you too keep a plethora of unsheathed razors laying around on your desk.

Cool!


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

never really counted em lol box of 100 off to left though.....

Will


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

I just can't get over how clean and detailed it worked out to be. :thumbsup:


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Very nice. The casting came out perfect.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Going to sell them?


You'll put your eye out, kid.


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

tested painting on my scrap glaive lol ............my master pattern, what's left of it


Best,
Will

http://i3.tinypic.com/wlw403.jpg

http://i3.tinypic.com/wlw3t5.jpg


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Sorry .
had huge project to work on so these went to the side....here's a little more progress on em.
Best,
Will

http://i9.tinypic.com/2jbmau0.jpg

http://i9.tinypic.com/40lozyd.jpg

http://i10.tinypic.com/4gj8a5g.jpg


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Oooo, Nice! Wonder if I could get one of those thru Customs....


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

if the blades are separate anyway,why not?
Will


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Howdy,
here's some updated pic links showing the masks i created to help paint them...seems to have worked to plan.....just need to finish painting and installing the blades....but I like it, looks like the prop...
Best,
Will

http://i10.tinypic.com/47xom4k.jpg

http://i10.tinypic.com/3496nnk.jpg

http://i9.tinypic.com/43wmvqe.jpg

http://i10.tinypic.com/2yvpczo.jpg


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I am still awed at it's beauty.


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

*It's Done!*

well, here it is!!!!! all finished......hope ya like!

Will

http://i12.tinypic.com/3zapk02.jpg
http://i12.tinypic.com/42na4af.jpg


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Wow, you have exceeded even the details of the original hero prop! That is a very nice rendition.


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

thank ye ...Tom

Will


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

That Glaive is beautiful!
I want one!!



Hey, Thomas! Did you get too close to your deep fryer?


----------



## PhineasBogg (Apr 2, 2007)

This is a MASTERPIECE!!!!!


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Update!!! here's a few more Replicas for clients. I think the blades have to go seperately!
Enjoy!
Will


http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s208/Wbnemo1/Krull/inject1.jpg

http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s208/Wbnemo1/Krull/DSCN6062ss.jpg

http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s208/Wbnemo1/Krull/032707_1.jpg

http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s208/Wbnemo1/Krull/032707_2.jpg

http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s208/Wbnemo1/Krull/032707_5.jpg

http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s208/Wbnemo1/Krull/032707_6.jpg

http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s208/Wbnemo1/Krull/GLV2.jpg

http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s208/Wbnemo1/Krull/GLV4.jpg

http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s208/Wbnemo1/Krull/GLV5.jpg


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Whoa!  

Beautiful work on those, William. Is that just the light from the flash catching the gem's or do those actually glow on some of those?


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Howdy,
it's just the way the flash bounced off the crystal more pics this one has the final blades in slots
I like it alot!
Will
http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s208/Wbnemo1/Krull/GLV10.jpg 
http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s208/Wbnemo1/Krull/GLV11.jpg
http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s208/Wbnemo1/Krull/GLV12.jpg


----------



## slyons1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi shane here
What an amazing replica , full credit to you for all the hard work that has gone into making this wondreful movie prop!. I want one if its possible to get one made? once again well done it looks amazing.


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

thanks here's another pic with little ol'e me holding it 

http://s153.photobucket.com/albums/s208/Wbnemo1/Krull/?action=view&current=GLV13.jpg


----------



## slyons1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Well now you have done it ! I am completely hooked and I want one!! Seriously can you make one up for me? If so whats the cost , I am in Ireland . Thanks for your time and once again wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!
regards
shane


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Awesome Workmanship! What is the width of that prop from blade tip to blade tip?


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Good Question,
well, according to my aquaintence that owned the original hero prop, Rob, recalled it being around 12" and had it displayed in a special shadow box.This overall diameter seemed to comply with my 1:1 Xerox of the Hero as well, which I recieved many years ago from a friend that got it from Derek Meddings, the original prop designer for the Glaive. Ken Marshall( Colwyn) has small hands and not a big actor, my friend Scott B. has worked with him on Startrek appearances, so that's the diameter I used. after many screen freezes/grabs with the DVD specail edition, I determined this was about right so it became what I consider "Gold" for this prop. Hope this answers your question adequately. Thanks for your compliments everyone 
Sincerely,
Will
Ps. . Shane, email or PM me for more information on this piece.


----------



## danom (Oct 14, 2007)

been looking at your progress on the krull glaive and it's verry impresssive. are the blades spring loaded or set out permanantly


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Howdy,
Well in the begining of this thread I stated that Rich and I worked out a spring mechanism that worked great. In the end however, I came to the realization that the only way a working version would be even close to anything durable would be if the spring mechanism were housed in a metal body with photoetched stainless steel catches. This is still possbile but there are other bugs to work out as far as having acess to the spring mechanicals for maintenence and or repair. As of now the blades are static and can be glued in place. I'm not Glueing them before sending anymore, up to client. Hope this answers your question.
Sincerely,
Will


----------



## danom (Oct 14, 2007)

*krull glaive*

I am interested in having you make one of these for me if you are selling them. Whats the best way to contact you?


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

email me...
Will


----------



## Miek (Jan 29, 2008)

*Krull Glaive*

Dear William,

I'm also interrested in the Glaive and I've send you an email...

Please check your email...

All the best,
Miek

:wave:


----------



## dj DTHTRP (Jan 29, 2008)

William,

I am indeed very much interested. I will send you an e-mail so you have a means to contact me, as I feel that I might wait to see if you and Rich are able to work out a means to make a durable spring-loaded version.

Wishing you the best for your contribution and the continued work with it.

~Daniel J.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Just so you fella's know, William has suffered a personal tragedy a short while back, the after effects are likely still resounding thru his life. See this thread: *One of our own faces family tragedy!*


----------



## Miek (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm really sorry to hear this tragic news...
I hope the boy can be helped and that he still can have sight...
My deepest sympathies to William and his family and God's strenght in this difficult time...


----------



## dj DTHTRP (Jan 29, 2008)

I've been far too rooted in my college course work to have been able to see this.
*blood is chilled by this*



"…because the lives of the wicked should be.. made brief!
for the rest of us, death will be a relief!"
(Sweeney Todd couldn't say it better.)


I'm mildly autistic myself, so I really feel for William right now. 

(sigh)
~ Daniel W. J. Jordan


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

I know we all wish Will's son a speedy recovery. 

That said, Will started this thread as a place to discuss the KRULL Glaive. Let's try to stay on topic.

Those wishing to contribute to the rehabilitation fund may visit the link below for further info.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=206202

Thanks,

CD


----------



## doctorkent (Mar 23, 2009)

This was an awesome project which I helped solicit from Will so many years ago, and paid for in full.

Been a long while since I've heard anything from Will - no replies to e-mail, phone disconnected, although I see him still posting here...I had heard from him just once after the tragedy listed.

Did anyone else ever actually get a glaive, or any other item from Will, that they paid for?


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

I had talked with him around July last year to say I might be able to get one by XMas. He wrote a few weeks ago asking if I was still game. At the moment it's financially beyond me so I had to decline. But if you are still waiting for years now, that makes me wonder.


----------



## servant38 (May 11, 2009)

That glaive is awesome!!!


----------



## nastyhobitt (Jul 4, 2009)

*glaive*

I am interested in a static version of the glaive for my "Movie weapons" room
I have a room with all the LOTR swords, Kull sword, Conan sword, etc..
I WANT THE GLAIVE!!

I would like your version, can u make one for me to make room complete?


----------



## nastyhobitt (Jul 4, 2009)

Is this person still on the forums?


----------



## radaru (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi William.
I have been wanting one of these Glaives since 1984 when I was 13. Are you still making these for any orders? Aside from you,it seems that no one is making these.


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

I'm still around, yes, it's just been quite hectic here lately. Alex just had Surgery on his right eye, removing the first oil bubble( inserted to hodl the retina to the back of the eyeball to reattach and and allow the healing process. Unfortunately, we recently learned that this oil bubble had emulsified( burst into lots of tiny bubbles). This left him with lots of scar tissue and tiny bubbles all over the inside of his eye, driving the pressure oif the eye way up, normal being around 15 to 20, he was at 43. The scar tissue was attempting to pull away his retina from the eye, so he had to have surgery to get everything all back to normal, if there can be such a word in these trying times.

Will


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Will

You and your family have been through so much I don't think manyof us can really comprehend it all. I hope you are doing OK and eeking out a little time for your passions. Hang in there!

Drew


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Seconded. I'm sure all our hopes and best wishes are being directed your way.


----------



## Miek (Jan 29, 2008)

Take care Will, I hope there will be light at the end of this very dark tunnel...
All the best to you and your family...:wave:


----------



## ludin27 (Jan 11, 2010)

I saw the Krull Glaive and I want this amazing replica !


----------



## flynnclu (Feb 1, 2010)

I did not know about his son


----------



## herculean67 (Mar 19, 2006)

*Glaive*

This is an amazing replica totally want one.....how do i get one?



thanks


----------



## herculean67 (Mar 19, 2006)

*Pictures look good..but.....never try to purchase from this person.*

This was an incredibly terrible deceison to purchase this GLAIVE.. almost 3 years ago i sent $300 for a half up front order and except for excuses and issues i have never seen anything. 
DO NOT WASTE YOUR TIME OR MONEY,


----------



## herculean67 (Mar 19, 2006)

*Pictures look good..but.....never try to purchase from this person.*

This was an incredibly terrible decision to purchase this GLAIVE.. almost 3 years ago i sent $300 for a half up front order and except for excuses and issues i have never seen anything. 
DO NOT WASTE YOUR TIME OR MONEY,


----------

